

Hot New Domaining Trend: Backwording - unamedsource
http://logistiklabs.blogspot.com/2008/02/next-hot-domaining-trend-backwording.html
Featured at TrendHunter.com and AdCult.com. Can't afford a million-dollar premium domain name? Why not own the next best thing, the reverse spelling of it. It's called Backwording and it's the newest domaining phenomenon that is changing the landscape of the Internet.
======
mk
Beware of porn spam pop-up.

